# How to shoot a turkey with a stickbow......



## longbowdave1 (Apr 5, 2016)

This is not a "how to thread" but a "how do you do it thread". Most of us have read RC's thread on how to shoot a deer. One of the key points is, aim low so when the deer reacts to the sound of the bow and drops, you will not shoot high and wound the deer or miss going over the back.

 I have not taken a turkey with the stickbow( I suck at it), but have shot at them with other style bows, and noticed that they seem to raise up at the sound of the shot. Either to bust into instant flight, or to get up and do the "fast walk waddle' to the next county. Resulting in a lower than aimed for impact point.

Combined, the members here on the forum have taken many shots at turkeys with the stickbows. Sometime resulting in a dead bird, sometimes not.

 Just wondering if you could share your thoughts on the aim point from past hunts, and take notice as you shoot this season. Shoud you aim a tad high or dead on????

when you have one or multiple birds within 5 to 15 yards of your setup, it doesn't take much to bust them out of there.

I will be hiding in a pop up blind/mosquito shelter, in May when I hunt.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 6, 2016)

I've only shot at two. Killed one. I'm new to the turkey thing. I wish I'd started hunting them when I was younger. I didn't do anything special when I shot my first turkey. My brother called him in and I drew back and shot him. Same arrow that I'd use for a deer, hog, or anything else. Wood arrow and a Zwickey Eskimo. From a blind. I hit the bird at the wing butt and he staggered off and plopped over. The second one I shot last year was with no blind. Just a leafy suit and background cover. I thumped him with a Magnus I and both wings were useless. He staggered off slowly flopping. His buddies were pecking and spurring him the whole way. His legs were fine. In retrospect, I should've gotten up and chased him down. But I was really expecting him to fall over any second. I trailed him over 300 yards that ended at a grown up clear cut and that's where I lost him. A string tracker would have done me some good that day. Jerry Russell told me that. I'm just too hard headed.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Good info Dendy. Good luck this season!

I remember I did shoot at some jakes a few years back, the arrow thumped the window of the blind, and the arrow fell way short of the turkeys.......


----------



## robert carter (Apr 8, 2016)

I shoot mid body between the legs. At least thats where I aim..don`t always go there. I`ve killed most all my Turkeys after I got hold of him. the arrow low through the hips lets you do that. I have shot one forward through the breast that flew away.
    If you listen real good on a bird you have hit you will hear the "death beat" of the wings if he don`t go to far. I found one I shot like this. If I had looked where I thought he ran I probably would have still been looking. The wing beat and a compass bearing and I walked straight to him. 
  turkey hunting is addictive . I only been three times this year and other than calling up a hen I have not seen a bird. But I`m still on`m.RC


----------



## dtala (Apr 8, 2016)

what Robert said X 100.....


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2016)

robert carter said:


> I shoot mid body between the legs. At least thats where I aim..don`t always go there. I`ve killed most all my Turkeys after I got hold of him. the arrow low through the hips lets you do that. I have shot one forward through the breast that flew away.
> If you listen real good on a bird you have hit you will hear the "death beat" of the wings if he don`t go to far. I found one I shot like this. If I had looked where I thought he ran I probably would have still been looking. The wing beat and a compass bearing and I walked straight to him.
> turkey hunting is addictive . I only been three times this year and other than calling up a hen I have not seen a bird. But I`m still on`m.RC


I've been twice, had one committed and coming at 40 when 3 more ran him off and all theyd do is sit back and gobble. Wish I'd had my gobbler decoy that day instead of just my hen.  Other time had a hen walk behind both decoys.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for the Great info RC!  The wing beat is a very useful tip. My son shot one a few seasons back that was wobbling, and looked like it was about to tip over, but it got away. We followed it in the rain for about 500 yards, then lost it. Only found a few bloodied arrows and some clotted blood for our efforts. Like Dendy and yourself mentioned, all wounded birds now, get run down ASAP. 

 Keep the info rolling in. I need all the help that I can get.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 9, 2016)

I shoot for the hip joint. The bird can't run off if you pin his legs together and he can't jump to fly off. Be careful running up to a bird with an arrow in it no matter where you prefer to shoot one.
Jeff


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 10, 2016)

Try to never shoot a strutting bird because bad things will happen eventually.   It is near impossible to see where the birds body is when strutting.  

If you loose a bird (and you will eventually if you choose to body shoot them) call in a dog off of the GON tracking dog list.  Wounded turkeys are masters at hiding when wounded.  Even without blood a good blood dog can air scent them with a quick grid search.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 10, 2016)

I agree with Jerry on not shooting a strutter. A whole lot of false Turkey there. RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 11, 2016)

trad bow said:


> I shoot for the hip joint. The bird can't run off if you pin his legs together and he can't jump to fly off. Be careful running up to a bird with an arrow in it no matter where you prefer to shoot one.
> Jeff




Thanks for the reminder, got to be careful around those razor sharp heads.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 11, 2016)

jerry russell said:


> Try to never shoot a strutting bird because bad things will happen eventually.   It is near impossible to see where the birds body is when strutting.
> 
> If you loose a bird (and you will eventually if you choose to body shoot them) call in a dog off of the GON tracking dog list.  Wounded turkeys are masters at hiding when wounded.  Even without blood a good blood dog can air scent them with a quick grid search.




I guess one advantage of the head shots is the fact that you can shoot while they strut. Unfortunately, not as many tracking dogs up here to rely on. I have your game tracker on hand for body shots as well Jerry. Hope you and Luke are doing well.


----------

